# formeron



## kaos (Apr 2, 2012)

who has it in stock right now? I ordered my last bottle from orbit but it says they are out of stock and the other site tgb or something also says they are out of stock. is there any other sites that is selling it? 

really liked it and would like to grab some more.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Check out TGB supplements brother.. they're the only other site that I know carries it.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tgb is great just got mine today


----------



## oufinny (Apr 2, 2012)

I just asked the boss, Orbit has not heard from Brundel in a few days so no update guys.  I wanted to get some Acnedren too and now I am SOL.  As soon as it is in stock I will let all of you guys know.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 2, 2012)

If you NEED it and can`t wait, there is a guy on ebay with it. He has 6 bottles with a Buy It Now. I have no affiliation with him. Just trying to help.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 2, 2012)

Tgb is not a sponsor. If we could get a hold of brundel we would have more already


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 5, 2012)

There has been a medical emergency with the Black Lion Research Family.  He will be back soon.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 5, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> There has been a medical emergency with the Black Lion Research Family.  He will be back soon.



Sorry to hear that.  I hope it's nothing too serious.  My thoughts will be with Brundel and his family.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope everything is well with them too.


----------

